# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  میخواهید برای دوستان خود دراین سایت کارت تبریک تولد بفرستید؟

## المیرا

من پیشنهاد میکنم در قسمت مشخصات فردی فیلد سالروز تولد اعضا اضافه شود (البه جز سال)تا اعضا بتوانند برای یکدیگر کارت تبریک تولد بفرستند.
البته فعلا که گذاشتن background ,soundدر پیامها ممکن نیست ولی با ایمیل که میشه فرستاد 
من فکر می کنم این کار به ذوق هنری برنامه نویسان محترم کمک می کند وباعث صمیمیت بیشتر اعضا می شود .
خواهش می کنم شما هم نظر خود را بگویید. مخصوصا شما آقای دلفی اسیستانت .
امیدوارم دیگر نگویید :به راهنما مراجعه کنید.

----------


## کم حوصله

:P  :P  :P 
یکی هم به داد دل ما رسید والا فکر میکنم بچه ها بیشتر از اون راهنما 3 خطی می دونند دلشونم خوش کردن به راهنما هر کس هم میاد اینجا به ما گیر میده هر چه می خواهد میگه بعد هم جا میزاره میره  :x  :x

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

المیرا خانم ! طرح جالبناکی بود  :) کم حوصله جان ! چته دوباره ؟

----------


## المیرا

با تشکر از کم حوصله ی عزیز ومحمد جان
فقط لطف کنید جز درد دلهای دوستانه (که این قسمت اصلا برای همین درست شده) به یکی از این گزینه ها رای دهید :
گزینه 1- کاملا موافقم
گزینه 2- کاملا مخالفم 
گزینه 3-مگه ما بیکاریم ؟؟!!!
گزینه 4- اشکال فنی دارد(مخصوص مسولین محترم سایت)
گزینه 5- در راستای سیاستهای سایت نمی باشد(مخصوص سیاستگزاران محترم سایت)
گزینه 6- برو پی کارت !!؟؟

----------


## sayana

من هیچ ایرادی نمی بینم در اجرای همچین طرحی نمی بینم . درسته که اینجا یک سایت فنی و تخصصیه ولی این جور مسائل از فنی بودنش نمی کاهد  :roll:  بعد مگه ما برنامه نویسا دل نداریم  :roll:  :oops:  :oops:  البته هر کی خواست تولد منو تبریک بگه من یه شماره حساب هم براش میفرستم :دلار:  لطف کنه سر کیسه رو شل کنه و ...  :mrgreen:  :oops:  :oops:  آخه تولد بی کادو مزه نداره  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen: 



نتیجه گیری اخلاقی : سایانا الان یا قاطی کرده یا خوشی زده زیر دلش یا بی خوابی به سرش زده  :oops:  :oops:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:   ( انتخابش با خودتون )


راستی یادم رفت بگم موافقم  :oops:  :oops:

----------


## کم حوصله

:(  :(  :( 
آقای محمد خان دست از سر ما بردار عزیز
تورا به خدا ول کن ما را خدا روزیت را یک جادیگه حواله کنه  :x

----------


## amin panahi

من هم موافقم .  اگر هم امکانات فنی اجازه نداد همین جا روز تولد و شماره حسابمون رو بنویسیم . فقط بگم که من الان با کمک هزینه کمیته امداد تو اینترنتم و شبا نون جو و آب می خورم :cry:  و خیلی فقیرتر از اون هستم که بتونم هدیه ای بخرم  :shock:

----------


## houshmand

من موافق موافقم مخصوصاُ با هدیه آن  :دلار:  
راستی تولد من *17/5/1357* است زود هدیه هاتون را آماده کنیدکه فرصت کم است:wink: 
راستی شماره حساب سیبای من *0300180694004* است  :mrgreen: 
اگه چیزی فرستادید مبلغ اون رو هم برام بنویسید.
 آخ جون :دلار:  :دلار:  :دلار:  :دلار:  :دلار:  :دلار:  :دلار:  :دلار:  :دلار:  :دلار:  :دلار:  :دلار:  :دلار: 
 :قهقهه:   :قهقهه:  

 :evil: 
/×××××××××××××××××××××××××  ××××××××

یک چیز دیگه, من قبلاُ یک چیز دیگه توی این مایه ها نوشتم (البته برای عید و یک مسابقه ) اما کسی شرکت نکرد  اینجا را ببینید
http://www.barnamenevis.org/viewtopic.php?t=1888
حالا اگر  خواستید توی این هم بیایید
راستی زبان برنامه نویسی و یا نرم افزار مورد استفاده زیاد فرق نمی کنه 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــ
امضا 
علیرضا .ه‍‍‍‍‍‍

----------


## houshmand

راستی یک چیز دیگه یادم رفت که بگم ؛به امضای من توجه کنید
دلفی کار آماتور ناشی و *بدون پول*!
مخصوصاُ *بدون پول*   :evil2:

----------


## vadood

> پیشنهاد میکنم در قسمت مشخصات فردی فیلد سالروز تولد اعضا اضافه شود _(البته جز سال)_



من پیشنهاد می کنم توی درد دل های دوستانه این موضوع رو مطرح کنیم که چرا خانم ها هیچ وقت دوست ندارند سنشون رو بگن؟  :lol:   :wink:  :lol:  :wink:

----------


## المیرا

ما خانوما با سنمون مشکل نداریم من فقط میتر سم اگه بگم بهم بگین مامان بزرگ. :(  :lol:  :D 
راستی دوستان عزیز در این ایام مبارک که کارنامه های کنکور داده شده وحتما اکثرا با دوستان بحث دارید چرا یادتون میره که از 6 گزینه مطرح شده (نترسید دو تاش مال مدیرای سایته بنابراین اصل چهار گزینه ای رعایت شده)
یکی رو انتخاب کنین.
دوباره این گزینه ها رو اعلام می کنم:
گزینه 1- کاملا موافقم 
گزینه 2- کاملا مخالفم 
گزینه 3-مگه ما بیکاریم ؟؟!!! 
گزینه 4- اشکال فنی دارد(مخصوص مسولین محترم سایت) 
گزینه 5- در راستای سیاستهای سایت نمی باشد(مخصوص سیاستگزاران محترم سایت) 
گزینه 6- برو پی کارت !!؟؟

----------


## Doctor Sinohe

سلام 
گزینه 
1 
(به سبک خودم )

اگر سال تولد نوشته نشه کاملا موافقم شاید بعضی ها به دلایلی بخوان سنشان مخفی بماند

با یاهو برای هم کارت تبریک میفرستیم و چند سایت دیگم است که بدون صندوق پست برای هم کارت تبریک بفرستیم
http://www.1000greetingcards.com
یا اگه نشد
http://www.1000greetingcards.com/?source=darkblue

----------


## بمب منطقی

نکنه همین روزا تولدته که به این موضوع این جور گیر دادی, هااااااااااااااااا.
راستشو بگو
 :قهقهه:   :قهقهه:   :قهقهه:

----------


## المیرا

من در ماه فروردین به دنیا اومدم.
سایتهایی که دکتر  گفت خیلی خوبه ولی من بیشتر نظرم این بود که با سلیقه خودمون وبا توجه به شخصیت وتخصص اعضا خودمون کارت تبریکهای مناسبی درست کنیم.
ولی خوب هر کسی مختاره که به روش خودش تبریک بگه.
در ضمن گفتن تاریخ تولد در اینجا بدون اینکه فیلدی در قسمت مشخصات فردی باشد زیاد کمکی نمی کند.(چون آدم یادش نمی مونه) . البته بسیار بسیار بهتره که با این فیلد هم بشه اعضا رو سورت کرد.

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

جواب من 1 است . البته بهتر بود از گزینه های نظر خواهی استفاده می کردی !
این حساسیت بی خودی رو خانوما باید کنار بذارن . سن فقط یه عدده و به جوونی و خوش... و اینا ربطی نداره !
تاریخ تولد من 15 / 12 / 1361 هست ( روز درختکاری  :wink: )
هدیه هاتونو آماده کنین تا اون وقت  8)

----------


## کم حوصله

من با گرینه 7 موافقم  :oops: 
چون فصل کنکوره و تا جایی که یادم می آید آزاد 7 گزینه ای انتخابهاش و 7 انتخاب آزاده 
واما متن گزینه 7 از نظر من
کاری بسیار جالب و تنوع خیلی قشنگی است ولی فکر نمی کنم به سطح فرهنگ ما ایرانی ها بخورد چون سر دو روز چنان همه چیز را قاطی میکنیم که اوضاع خرابی می شه که نگو و نپرس و همه چیز را با هم قاطی می کنیم 
یک نمونه کوچکش آقا محمد که از راه نرسیده و از جایی دیگه مشکل داشته اینجا این چنین نوشته 



> المیرا خانم ! طرح جالبناکی بود  *کم حوصله جان ! چته دوباره ؟*


اینه فرهنگ ما متاسفانه

----------


## sayana

بنا به فرمایش المیرا خانم 

گزینه 1

فقط یه خواهش تو رو خدا انقدر سر چیزهای الکی به هم گیر ندیم . حداقل تو این توپیک که مضمون شادی و تحکیم دوستی ها رو داره خواهشا از هم دلخور نشیم . هر حرفی هم بوده به شوخی بگیرین و تمام . 

در ضمن اینجوری که بوش میاد من زودتر از همه کادو میگیرم چون تو مهر به دنیا اومدم  :oops: 

و یه چیز دیگه اتفاقا خانوما هیچ هم از طرح سال تولدشون ناراحت نمیشن البته در صورتی که مطرح کردن سنشون به یه دردی بخوره مثلا اینکه به تعداد سالهای عمرشون سکه طلا هدیه بگیرن  :mrgreen:  :oops:  :oops:  :oops:  

پیشنهاد المیرا جان هم پیشنهاد خیلی خوبیه . این که کارت  تبریک رو خودمون طراحی کنیم . با شرایط زیر :

زبان برنامه نویسی دلخواه
شرکت برای عموم آزاد است !!!!!!

طرح کارت تبریک هم باشه با گرافیستهای سایت 

خوب لطفا اعلام آمادگی کنن کسانی که حاضر به همکاری هستن

----------


## houshmand

> در ضمن اینجوری که بوش میاد من زودتر از همه کادو میگیرم چون تو مهر به دنیا اومدم  :oops:


*آخرش از دست تو سرم را می کوبم به دیوار* 
مگه نگفتم تاریخ تولد من *17/5/57* است؟

*یعنی 3 روز دیگه*

----------


## sayana

:oops:  :oops:  :oops:  :oops:

----------


## sayana

:oops:  :oops:  :oops:  :oops:  :oops:  :oops:  :oops:  :oops:  :oops: 

 پس یادم باشه یه جوری این توپیک رو به تعویق بندازم تا تولدت بگذره   :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :evil2:  :oops:

----------


## houshmand

> :oops:  :oops:  :oops:  :oops:  :oops:  :oops:  :oops:  :oops:  :oops: 
> 
>  پس یادم باشه یه جوری این توپیک رو به تعویق بندازم تا تولدت بگذره   :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :evil2:  :oops:



 :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

> یک نمونه کوچکش آقا محمد که از راه نرسیده و از جایی دیگه مشکل داشته اینجا این چنین نوشته 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				المیرا خانم ! طرح جالبناکی بود  *کم حوصله جان ! چته دوباره ؟*
> 
> 
> اینه فرهنگ ما متاسفانه


 :shock: 
حالت خوبه ؟ من که نفهمیدم چی گفتی ! می شه یه کم توضیح بدی ؟  :roll:

----------


## المیرا

دوستان عزیز 
ترو خدا به بحث وجدل ادامه ندین. بذارین همین لبخند کوچک تلخ گوشه لبای مونالیزا باشه گریه شو در نیارین .  :cry: 
در ضمن محمد جان من از طرف کم حوصله ی عزیز جواب میدم(امیدوارم از من دلخورنشه):
منظوری در کار نبود .
در ضمن من در تاپیکی با کم حوصله گفتگو کردم .ایشون خیلی مهربان و دلسوز هستند ودر موردی به من خیلی دلداری دادن .
خواهش منو به عنوان خواهر بزرگتر قبول کنین وبه جدل ادامه ندین.
کم حوصله جون ترو خدا به یکی دیگه از گزینه ها رای بده  :cry:

----------


## hosseinzadeh

سلام
جواب من هم 1 است.
تاریخ تولد من :‌23/10/1366 است.

----------


## Kambiz

1

----------


## کم حوصله

سلام المیرا جون
فقط به خاطر شما 
من گزینه 1 را انتخاب می کنم و تاریخ تولد من 31/06/1358 می باشد درست روزی که فرداش باید می رفتیم مدرسه  :P  عجب روزیه مگه نه   :wink:  :D  یادش بخیر عجب روزهایی بود

----------


## المیرا

کم حوصله جان .
خیلی متشکرم. :) روز قبل از مدرسه رو هم فراموش نمی کنم :P  :P  :wink:  همچنین از بقیه ی دوستان که در رای گیری شرکت می کنند تشکر می کنم.
خدا کنه آخرش مسو لین سایت نیان ورای همه رو وتو کنند. :(

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

*علی آقا تولدت مبارک*
بادا بادا بادا ! تولدت مبارک !
شادا شادا شادا ! تولدت مبارک !
ای دوست تولدت مبارک ! آقا تولدت مبارک !
هپی هپی برس دی !  :lol:

----------


## کم حوصله

علی آقا جون ما هم همونایی که آقا محمد گفت  :oops:  :wink:

----------


## المیرا

علی آقا جون ما هم همونایی که آقا محمد گفت :oops:  :wink: 
فقط شما چرا آن لاین نمی شی؟
pm برات فرستادم هنوز نگرفتی.
آخه تولد بدون حضور شما که لطفی نداره.
خوش باشید :P  :P  :)  :D  :lol:

----------


## Hidarneh

ای بابا انگار من اینجا بابابزرگم یا اینکه ....
30/11/53

----------


## houshmand

با تشکر فراوان
 :oops:  :oops:  :oops:

----------


## Kambiz

> ای بابا انگار من اینجا بابابزرگم یا اینکه ....
> 30/11/53


همون یا اینکه درسته!  :wink:

----------


## houshmand

> فقط شما چرا آن لاین نمی شی؟
> آخه تولد بدون حضور شما که لطفی نداره.
> خوش باشید :P  :P  :)  :D  :lol:


شرمنده سرم یک کم شلوغ بود نتونستم :oops:  :oops:  :oops:

----------


## Doctor Sinohe

معذرت میخوام اینقدر صریح می‌گم 

چرا اینقدر تعارف تیکه پاره میکنین :shock: 
ایا این پیشنهادات ما وشما بالاخره داخل مشخصات فردی رفت یا نه (هنوز که نرفته)

*ایا اصلا موافقت شده یا نه ؟؟*  :?: 

باز هم از شما از شما پوزش می‌خواهم

----------


## المیرا

دکتر جان
وا... کسی از مسؤلین سایت در این رای گیری شرکت نکرد وبا اینکه جز یکی دو مورد شوخی رای غیر از گزینه ی 1 نداشتیم ولی خوب تعداد رای ها هم نسبت به کل اعضا کم است
از کلیه ی دوستان فعال از جمله : سایانای عزیز , دکتر سینوهه , محمد, کم حوصله و... دعوت می کنم که در بخشهایی مثل گرافیک که خیلی به این موضوع مربوط است  رای گیری را به دوستان اطلاع دهند.
تا بلکه آرای بیشتری جمع شود. ما که فعلا خودمان یک تولد گرفتیم. دوستان دیگر هم تاریخ تولد خود را بگویند خوشحال می شویم. 
با عرض ارادت واحترام به کلیه ی دوستان

----------


## بمب منطقی

سلام:

به گفته سایانا در بخش گرافیک ما هم هستیم , اما معمولا کسی که یه طرحی رو پیشنهاد میکنه, اول خودش پاپیش میزاره, حالا توئه که بگی چند سالته  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P

----------


## المیرا

بمب منطقی جان. :D  من حدود 6-5 سال از بابا بزرگ این صفحه بزرگترم .
خیالت راحت شد . حالا دیگه رای بدین بابا.

----------


## بمب منطقی

بالاخره باید بدونیم متولد چه سالی هستی تا برات کارت تبریک بفرستیم یا نه :?:  :P  :roll:  :wink:

----------


## المیرا

قرار است همه سالروز تولدشان را بگویند . تعداد شمع ها را ؟ بگذارید.
اگر سال تولد را بگیم ممکنه اسممون لو بره. :lol:  :D  :wink:

----------


## jirjirakk

منم موافقم : تاریخ تولدم رو هم میگم.
1- 29/9/1362
2- 20/12/1362

----------


## ehsan-ets

> منم موافقم : تاریخ تولدم رو هم میگم.
> 1- 29/9/1362
> 2- 20/12/1362


چند بار به دنیا میای؟ :wink:

----------


## ehsan-ets

*1*

----------


## المیرا

من فکر می کردم ممکنه کسی با چند id عضو شده باشه و بنابراین چند بار براش تولد بگیریم خلاصه خوش بحالش بشه . ولی فکر نمیکردم یه نفر با یه id دو تا تاریخ تولد داشته باشه :lol:  :wink:

----------


## بمب منطقی

این اولین کارت تبریک خدمت المیرا(مونالیزا).(البته پیشا پیش)
http://www.barnamenevis.org/vi...9eefc0b93a11b7
 :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P

----------


## المیرا

نرم افزار هوشمند عزیز .
پیشاپیش متشکرم. (بالاخره بمبت عمل کرد :wink:  :lol:  :D )

----------


## بمب منطقی

می خوام ببینم حال کردی کارت پستال رو
 :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:  :P  :P  :P  :P

----------


## المیرا

از نظر نرم افزاری بد نبود . (هر چند خیلی هوشمندانه هم نبود)
اما از نظر هنری .... چه عرض کنم :?: 
بهر حال از صرف وقت شما متشکرم دوست عزیز.

----------


## بمب منطقی

خواهش می کنم, قابلی نداشت
 :P  :P  :P  :P  :oops:  :oops:  :oops:

----------


## المیرا

بمب عزیز . یادت باشه تو کارت خوشگلتو فرستادی ولی رأی ندادی. منتظر رأیت هستم.
بقیه ی دوستان عزیز کسی رأی نمیده؟
من از رای گیری استفاده نکردم تا معلوم شه نظر هر کسی چیه . می خواین نمودارشو رسم کنم؟
مسولین محترم سایت هم که لطفی نمی کنند. اقلا بگید برایتان مقدور هست وچقدر رای باید جمع شود تا موافقت فرمایید :?: 
با تشکر از همه ی دوستان. موفق باشید.

----------


## Doctor Sinohe

ما که هرچی گفتیم *بله* 
کسی اجرا نکرد  :(

----------


## بمب منطقی

خوب ما هم گفتیم بله ولی کو گوشه شنوا :(  :(  :roll:  :roll:

----------


## Doctor Sinohe

*گوش اگر گوش تو و ناله اگر ناله ماست 
آنچه البته به جایی نرسد فریاد است*

----------


## المیرا

با سلام:
با اجازه دوستان نتایج آراء را تا بحال اعلام می کنم:
رأی موافق (به ترتیب اعلام رأی):
آقایان و خانمها:
amin panahi و ali11ali112000 و doctor sinohe و mohammad_mnt و sayana و hosseinzadeh و Delphi Area و کم حوصله و hidarneh و بمب منطقی و jirjirak و ehsan_ets و المیرا
رأی مخالف(شامل گزینه های 2 تا 6 ): صفر
رأی نا مشخص: vaddod (مدیر بخش) (ضمن دعوت ایشان به اعلام رای)
رویهم : 13 رأی کاملا موافق و 0 رأی از هر نوع دیگر 
نسبت رأی موافق به هر نوع رأی دیگر: بی نهایت
نسبت هر نوع رأی دیگر به رأی موافق : صفر
فکر می کنم آمار بی نظیری باشد. :?:  :!:  :wink:

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

:تشویق:

----------


## المیرا

بنده یک آمار دیگر هم در آورده ام . به این ترتیب:
اعضا را بر اساس امتیاز به ترتیب صعودی سورت کردم و هی به صفحه ی بعد رفتم . دیدم امتیاز ها همه ش صفره (البته تک وتوک پست داشتن) وقتی خسته شدم ودیدم امکان پرش به صفحه با شماره ی صفحه نیست در آدرس start را 1000 تا اضافه کردم . باز همان نتیجه .
خلاصه با استارت4500 متوجه شدم که دقیقا 4573 نفر (تا چند دقیقه قبل)
امتیاز صفر دارند. بنابراین:
نسبت امتیاز صفر به کل اعضا ثبت نام کرده (تا چند دقیقه قبل) = 4573 تقسیم بر 4800(طبق آمار خود سایت)=95.271%
یعنی کمتر از 5% از اعضا امتیاز غیر صفر(حتی 1 و2 و3) دارند.
این آمار هم به نظر من بی نظیر است :?:  :!:  :wink:  :cry:  
دقت بفرمایید که بنده از مسیر موضوع تاپیک خارج نشده ام 8) 
دوستان عزیز به نظر شما به بحث آمار و احتمالات ادامه بدیم :?:

----------


## Doctor Sinohe

سلام
من هم متوجه این موضوع شدم که تعداد بسیاری از کاربران امتیاز صفر دارم
وقتی رفتم داخل لیست اعضا و دیدم 95 صفحه است بسیار تعجب کردم :shock:  :shock: 
ایا سایت به نظر شما به اندازه 95 صفحه ( نه 95 کاربر ) اعضا فعال یا کم فعال که حتی امتیازشان 1 باشد دارد؟
به نظر من مدیران سایت باید به گونه عمل کنند که کاربرانی که امتیازشان 0 باشد و بیشتر از 1 سال است که به سایت سر نزده اند حذف شوند تا مشکل این همه کاربر الکی ثبت نام کرده حل شود

----------


## houshmand

من هم تاریخ تولد دوستانی را که گفته گفته بودند را جمع کردم
راستی بعضی از دوستان تاریخ تولدشان را نداده اند یا فقط ماه آن را مشخص کرده اند ولی روز آن ...؟
<span dir=ltr>
amin panahi  
ali11ali112000   17/5/1357
doctor sinohe
mohammad_mnt   15 / 12 / 1361
sayana    مهر
hosseinzadeh   ‌23/10/1366 
Delphi Area
کم حوصله  31/06/1358 
hidarneh    30/11/53
بمب منطقی
jirjirak    {29/9/1362,20/12/1362}
ehsan_ets
المیرا  فروردین
vaddod
</span>

راستی اگه خواستید فیلد تاریخ تولد را اضافه کنید سال را هم به آن اضافه کنید(نظر من :idea: ) هر کی خواست پر کند هر کی هم نخواست پر نکند
یا آن سنی را بنویسد که دوست دارد :wink:

----------

سلام به همه 
انگاری من یکم  برای رای دادن دیر رسیدم 
منم با اجازه مامان و بابا و همسایه بغلی و کبرا خانم 
*بله*
 :mrgreen: 
راستی یادم برفت بگم منم متولد 1362/03/01 هستم همیشه هم روز بعد از تولدم امتحان داشتم :cry:  حتی تو دانشجویی 
خیلی بده  :cry:

----------


## بمب منطقی

عیول مونالیزا(یعنی المیرا  :mrgreen: ). ریاضیت خیلی توپه ها . من خودمو کشتم تا اینکه امسال تونستم بعد از سالها تو ریاضی 17.5 بگیرم. وقتی نمرم رو دیدم شاخ درآوردم.  :shock: 
من هنوزم تو کف محاسباتت موندم. :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## sayana

من 19/7/1365

راستی McMilad من یه جور دیگه با مشکل تو مواجه بودم ! مامانم تولدش اول خرداده !!!

المیرا خانم دست مریزاد 

راستی مسئولین سایت اینجا رو نمی بینن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## المیرا

سلام به همه ی دوستان
من دیروز چند جواب نوشتم همه حذف شد . مال بقیه ی دوستان هم همینطور .دست مسولین درد نکنه. خسته نباشید.
سایانا جان خیلی ممنون. 
علی آقا دستت درد نکنه. 
من که تاریخ تولدم را با اندکی تحریف در قسمت پست نوشتم.(با دخالت دادن آرزوی قلبیم  :oops:  در آن) بنده از همه ی شما از نظر سنی بزرگترم (بیش از صد سال)
اشتباه تایپی نیست. 
بمب جان , عکس دومت اگه چروک پروکش بیشتر بشه شاید شبیه من بشه :lol: 
نمی دونم شما نظرتون در مورد نوشتن تاریخ تولد در آن قسمت چیه؟
در ضمن سری هم به :
http://www.barnamenevis.net/
بزنید. نظرتون چیه راجع به راستی آقا چه خبر؟؟؟

----------


## Doctor Sinohe

*من با آقا چه خبر ... خیلی خیلی خیلی ( n بار ) موافقم*

پیشنهاد ویژه برای  درج تاریخ تولد در مشخصات فردی 
لطفا به اینجا مراجعه کنید

http://www.barnamenevis.org/vi...?p=11646#11646

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

مسئولین سایت اینجا رو می‌بینند، اما اگر شما هم با مشکلاتی که ما روبرو هستیم برخورد میکردید در مورد ما اینطور فکر نمیکردید.

دیدم تیتر این قسمت "*درد دلهای دوستانه اعضا و مسولین سایت*" است، گفتم منم بیام یک کم درددل کنم.
شاید براتون جالب باشه اگه بدونید من در قبال مدیریت این سایت هیچ چیزی دریافت نمیکنم که هیچ، حداقل ماهی 100.000 تومن هزینه اینترنت‌ام میشه که روزی چند ساعت وقتم رو بگذارم برای مدیریت و رسیدگی به مسائل و مشکلات این سایت.

انجمنی که من سال 77 راه انداختم (Delphi Assistant Forums) اولین انجمنی بود که برای برنامه‌نویسان ایرانی افتتاح شد. بعدا اون انجمن بدست یک هکر ترکیه‌ای تخریب شده و از بین رفت. حدود 20 ماه پیش بود که من با این انجمن برنامه ‌نویس آشنا شدم. دیدم اینجا محیطیه که مردم فقط میان برای یادگیری، نه مثل جاهای دیگه برای بقول معروف برای کل کل کردن و اذیت و آزار و ... (چیزایی که تو Community های Online دیگه مثل Yahoo و امثال اون رواج دارد). 
منم که هدفم کمک به دیگران بود شروع به همکاری کردم.
الان هم که اینجا در خدمت شما هستم خودم کلی مشکلات تو زندگی‌ام دارم که به اونها هم باید برسم. 
من تازه ازدواج کرده‌ام (حدود 2 ماه). کارهایی هم که من باید در حال حاضر انجام بدم عبارتست از:
- رسیدگی به امور زندگی شخصی
- نوشتن یک پروژه سایت وب برای یکی از سازمانهای دولتی
- نوشتن یک سیستم Plugin برای یک شرکت استرالیایی
- نوشتن سیستم سایت جدید دلفیران
- نوشتن چند پروژه داخلی برای شرکت خودمون
- رسیدگی به امور سایت برنامه نویس
- و ... (بازم هست، میخواهید بگم؟).

خوب، شما جای من بودید چکار میکردید؟ من یک نفر بیشتر نیستم، این همه هم کار باید انجام یدم، از همه چی مایه بذارم تا اینجا یک محیط خوب برای شما فراهم بشه.

هر از چند گاه هم که یک اتفاق کوچولو میفته همه سر اسلحه شونو میگیرند طرف من و بنده رو با تیکه های ارسالی بمباران میکنند. چند مثال:



> شما و آقای ... استاد گرفتن هاستهای در پیتی هستید


خیلی ممنون.



> من دیروز چند جواب نوشتم همه حذف شد . مال بقیه ی دوستان هم همینطور ._دست مسولین درد نکنه. خسته نباشید._


دست شما هم دردنکنه. مردیم از بس مارو تحویل گرفتید.



> اه، اینم شد مسئول، جمعش کنید بابا...


متشکر از لطفتون.

اینا چند مثال از دسته گلهای ارسالی کاربران سایت برای ما بود.

کسی نیست بیاد بگه کرامتی، دستت درد نکنه که از 5 شنبه تا بحال خواب و زندگی درست و حسابی نداشته‌ای که سایت رو دوباره به وضعیت عادی برگردونی و ...
دریغ از یک کلمه حرف محبت آمیز...

بگذریم. با همه این حرفها بازم من اینجا هستم که اگر کسی مشکلی داشت بیاد بد و بیراهشو به من بگه. من بازم اینجا ایستادم تا انجمن برنامه نویس به سرنوشت سایتهای متروکه دچار نشه. من اینجا ایستاده‌ام که اگر کسی خواست ناز کنه که چرا فلان Member به من گفت بالای چشمت ابرو است برم نازشو بکشم که قهر نکنه و جو سایت بهم بخوره. چند وقت هم دیگه میخوام چند تا از عکسامو بذارم اینجا برای تعدادی از دوستان، که اگر یک وقت خواستند عکس کسی رو با دارت بزنند با مشکل کمبود امکانات روبرو نباشند!!!

خوب، اینم از درددلهای ما.

کرامتی،
5 شهریور 1382 ، ساعت 1:14 صبح.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

در ضمن این موضوع تاریخ تولد را من یادداشت کردم که سرفرصت به سیستم سایت اضافه کنم.
اما فعلا بدلایل زیر مقدور نیست:
1- انجام این کار بنوبه خودش زمان گیر است.
2- سیستم سایت بزودی به نسخه 2.2 (phpBB) تبدیل میشود، تا اون موقع باید صبر کرد.

اما در هر صورت چشم، انشاءا... سر فرصت.

----------


## المیرا

آقای دلفی اسیستنت 
ازدواجتان را تبریک می گویم .امیدوارم خوشبخت باشید. زودتر میگفتید گل می فرستادیم.
کاش همین جواب را زودتر می دادید. آنوقت ما آن همه بی احترامی نمی کردیم . :oops:

----------


## Doctor Sinohe

من هم تبریک میگوییم اقای دلفی اسیستانت  :) 

من هم با المیرا موافقم 
البته علت اکثر این بی احترامی ها اینکه انها سایت را دوست دارند و چون میبینند از کار افتاده بهم میریزند 

موفق باشید در جاده ناهموار زندگی

----------


## sayana

جناب دلفی اسسیستانت اولا تبریکات من رو هم بپذیرین 

ثانیا خسته نباشید 

ثالثا من هم با المبرا خانم و دکتر سینوحه موافقم . اگر می بینید حرفی گفته میشه فقط و فقط به خاط اینه که همه سایت برنامه نویس رو دوست دارن و دلشون میخواد بی عیب و نقص ترین سایت باشه و اصلا زحمات شما نادیده گرفته نمیشه . همه اعضای سایت از شما و بقیه مدیران سایت تشکر میکنن

چهارما موفق باشید

----------


## sayana

پنجما این گلها هم از طرف همه بچه های برنامه نویس تقدیم به شما و همسرتون

----------

سلام اقای اسیستنت 
منم تبریک میگم  :) 
راستی چرا بعضی از پیغام ها حذف شدن :?:

----------


## کم حوصله

سلام
منم آقای دلفی اسیستنت به نوبه خودم این تحول و دگورگونی در زندگی شما را به شما و همسرخوشبختتان تبریک میگم و امیدوارم که خوش و خرم باشید
در ضمن منم می خواستم همونایی رو بگم که المیرا خانم و خانم سایانا و آقای دکتر سینوحه گفتن بگم ولی چون دوستان قبلا گفتن منم همونا  :wink: 
در ضمن آقای mcmilad الهی شامپو بره تو چشمت که اینقدر چشم سفیدی نکنی  :lol:  :lol: 
در ضمن من فکر می کنم بچه هایی که اینجا هستند واقعا این سایت را دوست دارند من خودم باور کنید حداقل روزی 3 الی 4 ساعت تو این سایتم و دارم باسه خودم می گردم و اطلاعات واقعا گرانبهایی را بدست می اورم که تماما مرهون زحمات شما دوست عزیز و واقعا آقایم آقای دلفی اسیستنت است 
امیدوارم که همیشه شاد و خرم باشید
راستی شیرینی عروسی به ما ندادیها  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :cry:  :cry:  :cry: 
بچه ها شما ها چیزی گرفتید ؟؟؟ :oops:  :oops:  :wink:

----------


## sayana

آقای اسیستانت که ما شا ا.. وضعشون خوبه شیرینی چیه باید شام بدن  :oops:  8)  :oops:  8)

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

شیرینیش همینه که دارن توی سایت زحمت می کشن  :P

----------


## المیرا

شیرینی میل بفرمایین (شوخی):oops:

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

المیرا خانم ! بابا ایول ! خیلی با حالی   :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:

----------


## المیرا

نوش جان. خوشمزه بود؟
باید از دلفی اسیستنت وهمسر عزیزشان تشکر کنیم :D

----------


## کم حوصله

:shock:  بابا المیرا خانم چشتون نکنم یک پا هنرمندین شما  :P  :P  :wink: 
ولی حیف که شمعهای شیرینی رو آقای دلفی اسیستنت خامش نکرده که بشه ببریش و نوش جان کنی  :oops:

----------


## المیرا

کم حوصله جان . شما لطف دارین :oops:  :oops: 
خودتونو دیدین با زمینه ی بنفش ؟ رنگش خوبه؟ آبیش بیشتر بشه یا قرمزش؟ :wink:

----------


## sayana

المیرا خانم خیلی قشنگ بود   :تشویق:

----------


## کم حوصله

المیرا خانم دمت گرم آره خود خودشه عالیه  :lol: 
نه ای قرمزشم عالیه
چون خوب داره به قرمز میرسه  :wink:

----------


## Doctor Sinohe

خیلی خیلی ( n بار ) عالی بود
کارتون حرف نداشت 
 :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:

----------


## المیرا

از لطف همه ی شما عزیزان تشکر می کنم. شرمنده کردین. :oops:  :oops: 
اگه میدونستم اینقدر تحویل میگیرین خوشگلترش میکردم :wink: (مثلا خیلی واردم :wink: :D  )
کم حوصله جان . خیلی خوشحالم که به قرمزم علاقه داری . این علاقه به فوتبال ربط داره یا روحیه ی شما یا؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Hidarneh

منم زرد می خوام ( بچه پررو بازی ) در ضمن آقای کرامتی من هم تبریک می گم . و از زحماتتون هم تشکر می کنم . اگه یادتون باشه از اون موقع من بودم و الان هم هستم و خواهم بود ( به امید خدا ) از همون novinmedia

----------


## المیرا

سایانای عزیز
قبولیت را در آزمون سراسری در رشته خوب نرم افزار تبریک میگم.
امیدوارم همیشه شاد وخوب وخوش وموفق باشی.

ببخشید اینجا اصلا مناسب این تبریک نیست . من نمی دانستم چه کنم ؟ ترسیدم یک تاپیک جدید باز کنم مدیر آن بخش با نام مهمان اعتراض کند. :wink: 
از دوستان دیگر هم نظر خواهی می کنم آیا بخشی برای تبریکات درست کنیم خوبه؟
من که دیگه از علم ودانش خسته شدم فقط دلم به همینا خوشه  :oops:  :cry:  :lol:

----------


## sayana

المیرا خانوم از لطف شما خیلی ممنون  :oops:  :oops:

----------


## Doctor Sinohe

سایانا خانم تبریکات من را هم پذیرا باشید 
 :تشویق:   :تشویق:  
امیدوارم همواره شاد و پیروز باشی

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

سایانا کیه ! مگه امضا رو نمی بینین  :wink: 
آتوسا خانم ، این موفقیت رو بهتون تبریک می گم  8)

----------


## المیرا

آرتمیس 
الهه ی شکار وتیراندازی 
افسانه ات را تعریف می کنی؟
در این سایت هم کسانی هستند که به این افسانه ها علاقه داشته باشند.

----------


## sayana

از لطف همه دوستان ممنون  :oops:  :oops:  شرمنده کردین  :oops:

----------


## بمب منطقی

salam khedmate hameye doostane azize khodam
haletoon chetore, oomidvaram ke hamatoon khoob oo khoosh bashe . too ien modat ke naboodam yek seri moshkelat dashtam ke natoonestam be khoneye azize khodam biyam ,vali bad az ien say mikonam ke zood be zood biyam. rasti bebakhshid ke ba font eingilisi neveshtam , akhe too kafi net ien matlab roo neveshtam  :lol: . az hameye doostan tashakor mikonam ke ien site ro khali nazashtin.rasti age bekhayn tarikhe    tavaloode mano bedoonin iene              
10/5/1363

ta didare badimon khodahafez

----------


## بمب منطقی

rasti bi ehterami nabashe vali har ki khast foohsh bede bere too khonashon be har ki khast foohsh bede. ienjaa jaye ien harfa nist
rasti az toohinhayi ke bazi az doostan mikhan be man bekonan mamnonam. ba tashakor

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

کاربر خاطی "artemis-a..x" بر اساس قوانین سایت بدون هیچ قید و شرطی اخراج شد.

با موارد مشابه نیز چنین برخوردی خواهد شد.  :evil:

----------


## المیرا

آقای دلفی اسیستنت خیلی ممنون. :cry: 
بمب منطقی جان .تاریخ تولدت رو فعلا توی آدرس پستی بنویس . حیف شد تولد شما گذشت باید تا سال دیگه صبر کنیم :wink:

----------


## houshmand

خانم سایانا(آتوسا) من هم تبریک می گوییم
 :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:  
موفق باشید

----------


## کم حوصله

سلام 
من هم تبریک میگم و امیدوارم خانم سایانا در تمام مراحل زندگیتان به همین ترتیب موفق و شاد و خرم باشید  :wink: 
ضمنا من که به شما حسودیم میشه خوشبحالتون :oops:

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

می خواستم بابت اون حرفایی که زدم از تمام بچه های سایت معذرت بخوام  :oops: خوب چی کار کنم به من توهین شده بود و من هم جواب طرف رو دادم . موشک جواب موشک . من این قدر ها هم بی تربیت نیستم  :wink: ولی خوب چه می شه کرد ، پیش اومد  :( 
خلاصه از همه دوستان معذرت می خوام  :oops:

----------


## المیرا

با سلام 
می خواستم به همه ی دوستان یادآوری کنم 31 شهریور تولد آقای کم حوصله است.
لطفا در صورت تمایل در مورد نحوه برگزاری مراسم پیشنهادات خود را بفرمایید .

----------


## کم حوصله

:oops:  :oops:  :oops:  :oops: 
 **
 :oops:  :oops:

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

من براش یه بمب ساعتی پست می کنم  :)

----------


## Hidarneh

من هم یه چند مدتی نبودم . سایانا یا آتوسا خانم تبریک من رو هم بپذیرید . حالا هم دانشگاهی شدیم ( هر چند من در سالهای دور اونجا بودم ) برای کم حوصله هم یه خورده حوصله می فرستم !!! و می گم تولدت مبارک

----------


## بمب منطقی

> من براش یه بمب ساعتی پست می کنم  :)


خوب منو بفرستی که بهتره ( بمب منطقی)  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## houshmand

> خوب منو بفرستی که بهتره ( بمب منطقی)  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


خوب این آقا محمد بمب *بی منطق* می خواد اگه هستی ...... :wink: 
 :lol:

----------


## houshmand

کم حوصله تولدت مبارک

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

تولدت مبارک

----------

ببخشید دوستان من الان این تاپیک را دیدم اینی که اخراج کردن ئاسه چی با محمد در گیر شده بود؟
میشه بگین حرفاش تا چه حد بد بودن؟

----------


## کم حوصله

سلام
 :oops:  :oops:  :oops:  :oops:  :oops:  :oops: 
أقا خیلی ممنون راضی به زحمت نبودیم  واقعا شرمنده فرمودید 
انشاا... که بتونم جبران کنم  :oops:  :oops: 
مخلص همه بجه های برنامه نویس هستیم  :wink: 
ولی یک سال دیکه هم کذشت و یک سال ییر تر شدیم  :cry:

----------


## کم حوصله

سلام
 :oops:  :oops:  :oops:  :oops:  :oops:  :oops: 
أقا خیلی ممنون راضی به زحمت نبودیم  واقعا شرمنده فرمودید 
انشاا... که بتونم جبران کنم  :oops:  :oops: 
مخلص همه بجه های برنامه نویس هستیم  :wink: 
ولی یک سال دیکه هم کذشت و یک سال ییر تر شدیم  :cry:

----------


## کم حوصله

سلام
 :shock: 
آقا شرمنده دیشب هر چی پست فرستادم 2 -3 تا رفته 
ببخشید :oops:

----------


## vadood

سلام، 

تولدت مبارک، ولی قرار نیست به تعداد سال های زندگیت Refresh رو بزنی!   :idea:

----------


## بمب منطقی

> ببخشید دوستان من الان این تاپیک را دیدم اینی که اخراج کردن واسه چی با محمد در گیر شده بود؟
> میشه بگین حرفاش تا چه حد بد بودن؟


بابا بی خیال تولد رو بچسب.  :lol:  :lol:  :P  :P

----------


## بمب منطقی

کم حوصله جان تولدت مبارک . فقط تو رو خدا , حوصلت یهو سر نره ما رو از خونتون بندازی بیرون. :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## بمب منطقی

> نوشته شده توسط بمب منطقی
> 
> خوب منو بفرستی که بهتره ( بمب منطقی)  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:
> 
> 
> خوب این آقا محمد بمب *بی منطق* می خواد اگه هستی ...... :wink: 
>  :lol:


واسه عزیزان اونشم هستیم  :!:   :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :P  :P  :P

----------


## sayana

اولا من باز هم از لطف همه دوستان تشکر میکنم ان شاء الله همگی همیشه موفق باشید

دوما کم حوصله جان تولدت مبارک   :تشویق:   همیشه سالم و شاد و موفق باشی

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

آتوسا خانم ، تولدتون مبارک
گرچه تولدتون شنبه است ، ولی معلوم نیست که من باشم یا نه . برای همین الان پست می کنم

----------


## المیرا

محمد جان . بسیار عالی بود . :تشویق:  :تشویق: با این ذوق وسلیقه ی شما ما دیگه باید کارمونو تعطیل کنیم.
دیگه ما چه کارتی بفرستیم بچه ها خوششون بیاد.  :?:  
سایانا (آتوسا) جان تو کجایی؟ :?:  
 منم تولدتو تبریک میگم امیدوارم تو این تعطیلات ببینیمت. جات خیلی خالیه . اینجا بدون تو لطفی نداره.  :( 
تو پرانتز : من اینا رو نوشتم که تست کنم پستم میره بالا ؟ :twisted:  :twisted:

----------


## houshmand

سایانا(آتوسا) خانم تولدت مبارک
این برنامه را مخصوص شما با دلفی نوشتم
امید وارم از آن خوشت بیایید
در زمان اجرای این برنامه به LED های 
Num Lock 
CapsLock
Scroll Lock
نیز نگاه کن و صدای ولوم MIDI خود را زیاد کن

----------


## المیرا

آتوسا جان.
منم تولدتو تبریک میگم.
آرزوی شادی و موفقیت برات دارم .
در ضمن من از علیرضا خواهش کردم برنامشو اینجا بذاره که بقیه هم ببینن . چون به نظرم خیلی جالب بود . از علیرضا هم تشکر میکنم که خواهش منو قبول کرد .
همگی موفق باشید .

----------


## SReza1

تولدت مبارک
 :D

----------


## بمب منطقی

سلام .اینم هدیه من به سایانا(نگن بمب منطقی چیزی نداد  :P  :wink: ):

----------


## بمب منطقی

ببخشید که روش نتونستم  زیاد کار کنم و خیلی ساده هست.  :oops:  :oops:  :oops:  :oops:

----------


## کم حوصله

:(  :(  :( 
آتوسا خانم شرمنده من نبودم امروز اومدم تولدت مبارک 
 :twisted:

----------


## کم حوصله

راستی شنیدید می گن هر وقت ماهی را ار آب بگیرید تازه است  :twisted:  :twisted: 
خلاصه شرمنده ما مثل شما هنرمند نیستیم  :(

----------


## ParWin

Besme lahe noor
  ki mige Khanooma az gaftane seneshoon mitarsan? man haminja elam mikonam ke bande ba eftekhare tamam 40 sal sen daram!!! har ki bavar kard behem bege ta barash ye kart-postal befrestam      :lol:

----------


## sayana

khedmate hameye doostane aziz salam
baba sharmande kardin hesabi
bebakhshid alan taze tashakor mikonam chon taze emrooz oomadam too site
vaghean sharmande kardin
az tak take shoma motshakeram
ishala too tavalode khodetoon hesabi jobran konam
mamnoon
 :oops:

----------


## sayana

vaghean kar haye kheili fogholadeyee bood
badjoori khosham oomade  :oops: 
kheili kheili ziba boodn
az hamatoon kheili kheili motshakeram

----------


## Gladiator

سلام آتوسا 

خوبی ؟

1. تولدت مبارک  2. http://iranhg.com/music/saman-ghanari.ram

خوش باشی .

----------


## Doctor Sinohe

با سلام 
من هم مدتی نبودم شرمنده :oops:  :oops: 
آتوسا خانم تولدت مبارک :lol: 

بالبته تا یک مدتی باز هم میرم. امده بودم یک سری به سایت بزنم

موفق باشید

----------

